# Oneida County



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

First find of the season! Four yellows, all under an almost dead Apple, hillside, southern exposure. Checked a couple of other favorite proven spots to no avail. Also had one tick crawling upon my worldly being. Does seem a little dry. Good Luck and enjoy the hunt.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Edit: I have a picture but not smart enough to figure out how to post.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

geo,have same problem but who wants to look at a tick?haha found 7 more yesterday in same spot.small but drying out so picked anyway.hoping rain end of next week will bring out the yellows here.went from great conditions to almost dust in a few warm days.congrats on your picks!!hope you savor them like i did my few bites!GOOD LUCK


----------



## misskimmie (Apr 26, 2013)

Geo, How large were yours? (the morels, I mean)


----------



## markinchadwicks (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey Geo, another season is upon us, i'm going to check a spot that is usually early and been a good predictor for me but is on its last legs so I won't know if its a little early yet or just run out of steam. Oh well I will post results.

Pennsylvania board reporting lots of ticks this year rear.


----------



## markinchadwicks (Apr 26, 2013)

OOPS! This year. How would they know if i have ticks on my rear.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Found 6 yellows today. 5 under a half dead apple and 1 under an Ash. All too small to harvest. The ones I found yesterday were also small. Tough hunting this early, the small ones are nearly invisible, I cringe to think of the ones that were crushed underfoot. Next weekend is going to be better, unfortunately I will be out of town. Both my finds have been on the outskirts of Utica. Good luck and enjoy the hunt. Geo


----------



## markinchadwicks (Apr 26, 2013)

Mix of grey and yellows. Picked about 50 left 25 to grow, all under dead elm.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Stopped on the way home, southern exposure, under Poplars, five tiny yellows, looks like they are drying out. Pray for rain and enjoy the hunt.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

found two, in a spot I found last year.Near Utica. left them to grow a bit with todays rain, Under a dead elm can't wait till the rain makes them pop.


----------



## markinchadwicks (Apr 26, 2013)

Found about 200 over the weekend, all uinder dead elm.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

found 16 nice plump yellows today woot woot


----------



## misskimmie (Apr 26, 2013)

On Saturday (5-11) after several hours of hiking, I found a smallish yellow in Little Falls under an ash. Yesterday 5 good sized ones(and two tiny ones) in about 10 minutes. Funny, they were all under honeysuckle bushes, but there were dead elm, ash and old apple near by. Except for two they were not found together but 5 or more yards apart at least. I was walking along an old hedge row type place near Clark Mills, Westmoreland.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Found a new spot today it is morel heaven ,only thing missing are the morels. well I did find 10 nice grays near an old apple stump and one verpa next to a dead elm .....maybe it's still early for yellows here ? Misskimmie it sounds like you may have gotten there a little early check again in a week.


----------



## misskimmie (Apr 26, 2013)

I have a friend in Rome who has found lots of greys, maybe about 100. Went to walk the dog and came back with a basketful. Naww, I don't think it's too early, but we're not finding them.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Looked for an hour but didn't find any


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Was out of commission for the past eight days but went out this morning. Found 148 yellows, many of them prime specimens. Both under ash and apple. Found 44 under an apple tree that teased me last year with a too far gone find. Walked quite a bit but spotting them was relatively easy due to their size and coloring. Some I didn't harvest due to them being too far gone. It was a good day! Got to go and cook up a steak to go with my morels. Good luck and enjoy the hunt. Geo


----------



## misskimmie (Apr 26, 2013)

Found 12 today all under the same ash. Geogym it's good to have you back and reporting to us.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Why thank you misskimmie. Do you have a sister that works at a lumber yard? Regardless, glad to hear of your success and hope it only gets better. Enjoy the hunt. Geo


----------



## misskimmie (Apr 26, 2013)

Geo, no sister there. My husbands family hails from Long Island. BTW I'm being treated to a birthday dinner tonight at a nice restaurant that features locally sourced foods (The Taylor and the Cook on Baggs Square Utica) They have fiddleheads and ramps on the menu. The chef agreed to sautee the morels I found today. Steak, morels, ramps, fiddleheads and an aged Madeira. Life is good!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

The grey ones are a little harder to see I searched about 15 acres of land and found one tree with motels :roll:


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Misskimmie, I heard nothing but good things about said restaurant and hope your dinner report will concur. Was considering on approaching them with my excess morels but my family and friends scarfed them up, which I prefer. Happy Birthday.
Enjoy the hunt! Geo


----------



## misskimmie (Apr 26, 2013)

Geo, I have eaten @ some fine places in my travels and this was one of the best! Chef Tim (an owner) sauteed my morels but did hint that he would like as few as "payment". I'll have to find a few just for him! I think they were not able to procure morels this year. If I had too many (as if one can ever have too many morels) I would contact them.


----------



## markinchadwicks (Apr 26, 2013)

Found about 40 giant greys under a huge dead elm yesterday, the find really got my juices flowing, I scoured the woods hard for another 3hrs, finally on my way out found another 15 blondes under a dead apple tree. Has anyone else noticed the year an elm stops pushing up morels they are invaded by inky caps?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Mark, I believe it is a progression thing. Different fungi are supported at different stages of decay.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Searched new territory this AM and got skunked. To assuage my fragile ego I stopped at an old reliable spot and found 5 yellows, all under Poplar. Enjoy the hunt.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Congrats on your find geogym I love the blond ones they stand right out


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

MARK I was going to ask if I should bother looking when I see inky caps good to know any info is helpful


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Found 16 yellows this evening, should of been harvested a week ago. [email protected] 500' All under several dead Elm. Getting awful buggy and weedy out there. This heat has me a worrying. Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

geo,awful buggy and weedy is right! do you ever have a lot of luck after several 80+ degree days?finally got some rain last night and hopefully more today and big cool down for weekend.do you think it's worth ignoring the honey-do list?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

I am a firm believer in the second flush, I am witness of said event. I am going to start looking at cooler microclimes.
Morel season ends too soon, the list is perpetual.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

geo,you can say that again!just looking for the slightest hint of justification.thanks for the boost ! happy hunting!


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

There were two flushes in Ohio this year,and three for tulip morels. The third flush for tulip morels wasn't much although they were big.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm still looking for the first one in some of my spots


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Me brother found about 100 small yellows this morning at a spot that held none this past Saturday.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

fogwhisper,keep your chin up! oh, and eyes down.GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Raw but rewarding day. Slogged through the rain all morning. Didn't find any till late morning. One here, two there. Found only 16 nice ones before noon, all under Ash. Hit another PG (proven ground) and found 46 pristine yellows in 15 minutes, all under apple. Again would post a picture of a pretty site but I am better in the woods than I am at the keyboard. Enjoy the hunt. Geo


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

now I'm encouraged again, I'm going to try one last time, before the frost tonight. my dog will be thrilled anyway


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

one shriveled up morel under an apple near an elm that produced last year


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Great day! Went down to Otsego County looking for cooler climes. Walked all morning and found but 3 yellows. Drove to another spot and hit it big. There was yellows everywhere, it was a sight to behold. All under Ash. I was suppose to be somewhere by noon but I couldn't leave. By 2:00 I captured 121 nice yellows, and there are more there. I caught these in their prime. Today I really enjoyed the hunt. Good luck to you all!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Went to another spot today and found another 87 prime yellows. I was very fortunate this weekend. Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

I put in about three miles fighting rose bushes only to find four old morels geogym do you think I should go to a higher altitude?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

I can only guess but I left searching the lower altitude of the Mohawk Valley to the higher altitudes South of Utica where the seasons seem to mature later. I would go North but always had more luck South. I seem to have better luck this late on Northern exposures and/ or sheltered cool valleys. The morels are prime right now, wish I could take the week off from work. Plus they are standing proud, sometimes casting shawdows, or at least showing profiles, to weaken their camouflaging tactics. I found some good troops under half dead Apples but been having the most fun in open hardwoods with lots of Ash. I always find it amazing how I can hike for so long and find nothing and then stumble upon a field of dreams. Albeit it has been easier to be persistent this year due to the absence of heat and bugs. Good luck to you, look for the tree not the morel, enjoy the hunt!


----------



## mitch (Apr 27, 2013)

Haven't out the past week. Went to ADKs on some business, poured the whole time. Hunted my way up looking around elms but no luck. How high of elevation do you hunt? I walked a lot of open ash woods during turkey season, mostly for naught. I find myself torn between walleye fishing, which is awesome right now, and looking for some late mushrooms :-?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

This past weekend I had the best luck between 1500' and 2000'. Hope that helps.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

It does help thanks geogym Mitch where are you getting the eyes and on what


----------



## mitch (Apr 27, 2013)

Definitely helps, thanks Geogym. Mainly in the Susquehanna using jigs.


----------



## markinchadwicks (Apr 26, 2013)

Went north of Utica on Monday looking for ash, spent about five hours in the woods and ended up with about 60 nice yellows, rather widely dispersed among ash.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

l I'mfndingare old rtten ones :-?


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

oops keyboard problems all I'm finding are old rotten ones


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Mark, Good to hear you scored. I need to find a place up North, all I need is time and ambition. I am afraid this heat will close out the season, hope I am wrong. Thx for the report. Enjoy the hunt, Geo


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Hear that! Sounds like the fat lady is singing! I'd be happy if someone would prove me wrong.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

at least she holds a concert every spring!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Are you good folks going to continue to report other species finds throughout the season?


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

I will be,we all should go on a hunt together sometime.


----------



## misskimmie (Apr 26, 2013)

I will report my mycological finds. Although I dream big in Feb and early April (morels), alas my large veggie garden, my other duties and my childrens sports keep me from too many forays in the spring. I only found 21 morels this year. But I plan on going out for all the other good stuff.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

i'm in!morels are great,but part of spring fever and a long season ahead.i'm in msskimmie's boat,huge veggie gardens,my work is seasonal,.......i digress.hoping to hear from all of you! p.s.-the first sack of chants is always one of my favorites.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

I had a pretty good year and had an excess of morels which I was fortunate to market to some finer food establishments. These new contacts have interest of other local forage products including Chants. If anyone was lucky enough to harvest a bumper crop I might be able to procure gas money for your future forays. Just a thought, don't really want to make a job of this passion. Enjoy the hunt, Geo.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Ahh would that be the Taylor and the cook by any chance. ha ha. I thought about checking into that, but I need to have extra produce first :wink:


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

I will be out looking for all sorts of goodies. Ill take just about any excuse to spend some time in the woods. My young kids love looking for mushrooms later in the season when so many varieties are out.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Valley of the Mohawk, 1000 Ft. elev., Southern exposure hillside, Under old Apple, 11 small yellows, first find of the season, same date as last year.
Stopped after work yesterday to a ESS (Early season spot) to no avail. Didn't figure I would find any as I haven't mowed my lawn yet.
Went out this morning to a spot that usually produces False Morels ( Verpa bohemica) to see if they were around as they are usually a harbinger of Morel season. On the way I took a detour to check out some proven ground (PG) and casually looked around, again thinking it was early yet in these woods. Meandered over to another EES for a look see under a favorite old Apple and was rewarded with a troop of just emerging yellows. If I didn't know this was an ESS I wouldn't have seen them. If you took your eyes off them for a second they would disappear. I counted eleven albeit I am sure there was more but I didn't want to trample over any so I left them for next week. 
I did go over to the Verpa spot and found five, a couple standing proud. I will try to post pics. Game on! Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

A couple more shots. First one Yellow Morel;


The second a Verpa;


Trout Lily;


Trillium;


Leeks/Ramps;


----------



## running ape (May 31, 2013)

I'm going tomorrow a bit further east. I have never found morels on purpose, only by accident. On my 40 mile commute, I have been carefully scoping trees on the days my carpool drives. Ashes, apples and elms have been placed into a mental map. Just a few days ago, I noticed a bank covered with dead and dying elms......


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Geo,fantastic!Been waiting for the first report. Nice morale boost!Congrats and happy hunting!!!


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

Geo, nice! And good to see that honey bee in the trout lily picture, it was a rough winter for them and I haven't seen a single one in the NYC area or out on Long Island. 

I'm going to hunt in lower Dutchess tomorrow.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

SM, Yeah I was quite surprised also. I ran into a group of Trout Lilies in full bloom and there was a number of bees working hard to collect the pollen. They were loaded down pretty good. It was good to see knowing the plight of the bees. I was wondering if anyone would take noticed, good eye! It was a highlight of a great day.


----------



## sugarman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice find,starting to get the fever ,now that i see the nice photo's


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

thanks for the post jim
ill have to get out there and give it a try.It seems cold and early to me here, but maybee a little lower in the valley.


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

Spent the day looking Monday in southern Dutchess county, two different abandoned orchards, found nothing. Have never found them, but I'm not going to give up!

I really thought I had found a perfect spot, but I've looked there twice in two different years and not even a hint of a morel. I think I'll look once more later in the season before I write it off entirely.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Early in my mycophagist career my family owned land that looked to be the perfect Morel growing ground. It included a southern facing hillside that held an abandoned apple orchid, with Ash trees trying to crowd out the Apples. It even had some Elm trees in varying stages of decay. I hunted that 50 acres for years and never found a single morel. 
The search is hard. NY is a tough place to hunt Morels but persistence will prevail, I guarantee it.


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

We have a hedge row that borders our property, seems like great conditions, minus the weather. Hoping to see something after these next few warm days. We are in Seneca County.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Oneida County, Upper Valley of the Mohawk, My brother found two small yellows under Apple. Pic attached:


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Fog,was wondering where you were. Loved your zest all last shroom season! Good luck! Finger lks, I have success in seneca county.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

GEO's right. Persistence and you have to enjoy being out there regardless of finds.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Spent all morning searching new ground to no avail, didn't find a one. Went to some PG and found 40. Some was from some I spotted last weekend. They grew more than I expected. Good day, good hunt. Pic attached.


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey Spaniel,
I'm hunting in Columbia county in apple orchards similiar to yours . I searched under hundreds of trees and finally found a bunch in a patch of about 25 trees which are spaced a bit closer together than yours, which leaves a shaded area under the canopy. Don't give up, keep lookin.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow nice find geo .went out and found a few grays but they are tiny. then found two nice yellows just down the road.I need to get to a proven spot.I know.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Oneida County, Valley of the Mohawk, Elev. 450', S.E. exposure, under Poplar. Took a short walk to a PG spot. Found 15 Yellows, some were decent size. Looking somewhat dried out though. It is time to start looking in earnest. Work is interfering with my passion. Enjoy the hunt! Geo


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Geo,the ones I picked yesterday looked good but I'm a little worried about the heat.Plenty of moisture in the ground and another round of thunderstorms last night. Hoping for a rush in the next week.Fingers crossed! Happy hunting!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Good rain last night and this AM!


----------



## wileymorels (May 14, 2014)

Hoping someone is still on, thinking of heading to Oneida cnty today, but where should i head to? I know no one will give up their top spots, of course, but maybe some general decent area to go? Thanks!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Me brother went on a four hour foray. Harvested 49 Morels. The ones on the left side of the can are from Oneida County and on the right from Otsego County.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice harvest geo and brother.I checked a spot that I usually find quite a few at ....nothing.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice Geo! They look healthy but for some reason, some of your pics make me thirsty! I posted a couple pics last year and can't remember how I did it. Not really a computer guy.Still type with one finger.Happy hunting!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks people! Embedded pics,

I upload the image to photobucket, I locate image on the photobucket library, I click on the HTML on the right side of the screen (This action copies said image), I go to this site and paste said image. Convoluted I know but it is the only way I know.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanx geo.Sounds familiar now.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Too rainy to work...but not for a hunt. Oneida County. PG,most under Elm, a couple under Poplar. Nice ones! Just over a pound.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Hunted for four straight hours, mostly new ground, got skunked.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Well sorry to say but its kind of good to know even you get skunked Geo  I harvested the few grays by an old apple tree I found earlier, they're nice but I wish I could find more. found a bunch of what I think are verpas there were more but I dont know if there good so I just picked a few


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

After reading up on Verpa I'm sure they would bother my stomach since morels do.tossed them


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Morels affect you? Bummer! I find the hunt more rewarding than the feast. It is the hunger from the effort of the hunt which makes the forage so enjoyable. But seeing someone else's enjoyment is just as good, no better.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree Geo just as fun to hear about others success


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

I've been skunked a lot. I had too much confidence yesterday, made me arrogant, the morel gods don't like that. I am more humble today and am headed out for a more leisurely hunt. Good luck, enjoy the hunt!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Good luck geo hope you find the mother load


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

went out and found one half free and 32 morels they're kind of muddy but they,ll wash


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

let me see if this works .this is the tick repellant I use . I spray it on my pants and dont seem to have a problem.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

heres the other picture I couldnt seem to post in the first comment


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the luck Fog! I was only a half hour into my foray today when I began to wonder if the morel gods forgave my transgressions. Walked a couple more steps and bumped into this;


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Found 68 total , just over three pounds, Mostly under Elm but also Ash and Apple. I was seeing them really good.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Check out this pic. A morel hunters dream. These four were growing just as shown plus another the same size just off the screen ( which I didn't see until after I took the pic.)


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Fog, congrats on the find. Every morel is a blessing. Great day to be in the woods!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow those are beauties Geo only in my dreams do I find them like that.


----------



## kathryn (May 16, 2014)

Geo, Fog...might I ask if you are in areas that are colder/higher elevations or in valleys that may be a little bit warmer?


----------



## kathryn (May 16, 2014)

And congrats...I'm jealous...but new and eager..


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Kathryn I'm north of utica where are you looking


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Yesterday's find were all at @ 1000' elevation. Just outside the Utica area. Most were just passing peak and toppling over, maybe due to the abundance of rain we had. I did find some just emerging which might be a second flush of some sort. At least I am going back and checking when time allows. With the maturity of the one I picked yesterday methinks I will head to higher elevations this coming weekend. Good luck and enjoy the hunt!


----------



## kathryn (May 16, 2014)

Fog, I'm searching in N. Sanford which is between Deposit/Bainbridge/Afton. A little higher elevation though, Geo. Ok, thanks for the help guys. Maybe I'll find some this weekend...


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm at 850' of elevation the ones I'm finding seem to have some dark coloration maybe dried out during the hot weather we had. Under dead elms larger trees that died fairly resently. Good luck.


----------



## misskimmie (Apr 26, 2013)

A friend called me and said he found hollow mushrooms shaped like trees growing under maple. I went to verify... the woods were actually a maple ash mix near Frankfort. 36 Beauties in this basket ...plus a few ramps... that's 1.5 lbs of morels!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice to see your find misskimie. Those are beauties.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Great find!!!!!


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Lookin good,,, and those ramps are nice and plump.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

found 3 this morning along with what i hope are some pink bottoms found them under an old apple tree not really out in the open but they look like them doing a spore print to be sure.I also found a little tiny one I have a plan for.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey fog what's the name of that tick spray n where did u get it? I already got Lyme disease last yr n don't want it again. Already took tree out of me this yr don't want no more thxs


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Oneida County. Valley of the Mohawk. Elevation @ 600'. Went out after work for an hour, bumped into some nice ones.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Geo,nice! And at 600'.Got a spot near jobsite at 600. Tell me, are those a second flush?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

These come from one of my early spots but I would still consider them the last of the first flush.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Hoblershang its called ultrathon I got it in camping department. Of gander mountain but I'm sure they have it at any of the sporting goods stores.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Thxs fog


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Not in Oneida County. Elevation 1800 Ft. Some under Ash, most under Apple. One of my honey holes was kind to me and the other skunked me. I'll never figure these things out.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

81 yellows total, just over three pounds.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice find are those oysters at the top of the photo? I was shocked to find those pink bottoms where I did ,but they were delish.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes, I was shocked that you found pink bottoms this early also. Yes those are Oysters and not a bug on them.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

They look pristine in the photo. Yummy. I tried pheasant back for the first time last night. I loved it, of course almost anything is good fried in butter.got thunder storm threatened out of the woods last night.found a little six point rack very old and white. So I wasn't completely skunked.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Got two new tick bites went in the woods for ten minutes with no spray on and chomp city.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Could be the last hurrah this weekend. It is dry out there. Last chance for morel dance! Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Bring on the chants


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

The fat lady ain't singing yet! North facing slope, could use water, higher elevations. Hard to see in the shadows. Tough hunt but I started to prevail just when I was going to quit. 61 Yellows!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

your right geo she's not LOL. I wish I had found these about ten days ago 21 nice ones  but they are the biggest I've ever found and I found a new place for next year 







</a>


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Fog, Nice! Those are huge!!! I hope you have a journal going, I wouldn't want to forget that spot and timing. I believe I might stop hunting unless things get wet and cool.
By the way, I love that beer when I need to rehydrate. Bon appetite!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

I do keep a log Geo.for some reason I only kept track of my morel finds.I'm going to check here and see about my chanterelle finds so I know when to start looking for them again.Your right about needing rain.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice finds guys!Haven't been out lately.Work and planting.Good to see them still out there! Thinking this heat will end it but i'll start looking for chants last week of the month.Happy hunting!!


----------

